# לט



## Colla

The word "לט" seems to be connected (online vocabulary) to the word "להליט" which means to cover, veil. Is it because "לט" is one of its conjugations? If yes, which one?
Thank you


----------



## mediterraneo24

לוט (noun) means veil, as in uncovering an art piece.
We don't use really use the verb "להליט" in spoken hebrew, this is the first time I heard that root being used as a verb.


----------



## Colla

Thank you for your reply, but I still don't understand if the two letter word "לט" means anything.


----------



## mediterraneo24

I found this expression: לוט באפילה (covered in darkness)
Also, 'לט could be short for לטובת (in favor of) or לטינית (latin)
http://www.kizur.co.il/search_word.php?abbr=%D7%9C%D7%98
I don't think it could be a conjugated form of להליט
Hope it helps


----------



## amikama

Colla said:


> The word "לט" seems to be connected (online vocabulary) to the word "להליט" which means to cover, veil. Is it because "לט" is one of its conjugations? If yes, which one?


The verbs לט and הליט share the same root (ל-ו-ט) but in different _binyanim_ (i.e. different conjugation patterns).
לט is binyan _pa'al_ (_kal_) and הליט is binyan _hif'il_.

Their meanings are quite similar (both mean "to cover") but they have different nuances.


----------



## Colla

Thank you for your reply, and forgive my ignorance. From what I understand "לט" is then an infinite, am I right? Can it also be used in reference to a person?


----------



## amikama

Colla said:


> Thank you for your reply, and forgive my ignorance. From what I understand "לט" is then an infinite, am I right?


No, it's a verb in the past or present tense. Its infinite form is ללוט (compare: רץ - לרוץ, חש - לחוש, גר - לגור etc.)



> Can it also be used in reference to a person?


I'm not sure, but maybe yes. This verb is rarely used in modern Hebrew and I'm not familiar with its usage.


----------



## Maayan

לָט _lat_ is a noun, meaning magic or spell. It's the single form of לָטִים _latim_, as written in Exodus 7;22:
"וַיַּעֲשׂוּ-כֵן חַרְטֻמֵּי מִצְרַיִם, בְּלָטֵיהֶם" - "And the magicians of Egypt did so with their enchantments"


----------



## eshcar

There's also the expression הליט את פניו בידיו, which is equivalent to "buried his face in his hands".
I guess you could conceivably say לט את פניו בידיו


----------

